# Expat Accommodation Port Elizabeth



## ahsanrz (Aug 22, 2011)

Dear All,

I am an expat here in South Africa Durban for business related activities.
Soon i have to move Port Elizabeth for short term stay in the city.
I will be staying in Port Elizabeth for 4-5 months.

Can someone tell me what is the best and safe place in Port Elizabeth to stay for expat.
?
What is best area where it would be safe and i can easily road around for shops and markets.

Many thanks in Advance.

Regards


----------



## aeinpe (Sep 10, 2011)

Summerstrand and Humewood are pretty safe places to live and are near the water front and lots of stuff to do... the areas do lack variety in the shopping department, there are some shops and grocers, but most of the better shops are located in the Walmer area... which is also a decent place to live.




ahsanrz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am an expat here in South Africa Durban for business related activities.
> Soon i have to move Port Elizabeth for short term stay in the city.
> ...


----------



## ahsanrz (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello Aeinpe,

Many thanks for your email. And many thanks for your guidance.
Its really nice to hear from someone from Port Elizabeth.
Are you living in Port Elizabeth? how long you been living there.?

It will be good to know each other.

Hope to hear from you.

Regards


----------

